# F.S.Iberital MC2



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyone interested in my MC2, date of manufacture 15-03-10, bought new from Happy Donkey later of course in 2010.

Used until two weeks ago when the dreaded upgraditis infected me and I had a Eureka moment.

I would prefer collection from Wakefield but would post out at cost.

£70

Ian


----------



## jerrysk8 (Sep 6, 2013)

Interested in this if you can post to London. let me know.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry Jerry, I should have updated the post to say it is sold.

Ian


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2014)

Although it's stepless there are 80 marked positions on the adjustment collar so it's pretty easy to get roughly back to the same place. However, I've never tried switching to coarser grind and back as I use a second grinder for brewed coffee. When I get a grinder dialled in just right I tend not to move it until I change beans. It's a great grinder for that price, but discontinued so eventually spares may become difficult to source (the manufacturer has gone into administration).


----------

